
Zuckerberg foundation to invest in India's Byju, an edtech company - perseusprime11
http://tech.economictimes.indiatimes.com/news/startups/mark-zuckerbergs-foundation-leads-50m-round-in-byjus/54195192
======
thefastlane
words like 'philanthropic' and mission statements like 'promote equality' are
being bandied about but come on: this is zuck's VC arm investing in a
potentially profitable startup, no different than any other funding deal.
please stop insulting us by claiming this is for the good of humanity blah
blah.

